# thoughts about cats as wagon companions?



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

I was thinking about a trail companion... i am not really a dog person so I was thinking about a cat. for on my wagon trip. all our past cats have been good about staying around so I was thinking that since cats usually nap about during the day it wouldn't need to keep up.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

OK, I know that Noah Gordon (not Roberts, ups) described a cat as a travel companion in one of his books but I always thought that to be highly improbable.

Cats bond a lot less than dogs, they are territorial (fights with other cats while you travel), they want to explore (how will you teach the cat to be back at the waggon when it's time to brake camp?), they are slow travellers (or would you want to confine it to the waggon the whole time?) and the danger of the cat being seriously hurt, killed or simply chased off by dogs you will meet is very high.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

In most communities cats are considered wild animals unless they are in your immediate care and control, which means in your house or on a leash.

This is not because a a legal prejudice against cats, but is based on the fact that cats are companions only when it conveniences them, and the rare case of bottle fed kittens which are never allowed to socialize with other felines.

Dogs are well known for their ability to socialize and be companions. 

Lice stay closer and are cheaper to feed.


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

What could be a better companion than your goats? 

Ali :roll:


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

If you could really get your cat to sit quietly on the seat next to you, licking it's paws or napping, I think she/he would make a great companion. But we all know how cats are. They do what their desires and instincts tell them at the moment and are usually so strong and graceful that they get away with it. But there's a reason cats have such big litters.


----------

